# Having a hard time picking a breed



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

When I first joined this board I was all for getting a whippet. I love the breed and I think a whippet would fit well with my lifestyle however I don't want to be close minded about anything. I wouldn't be getting another dog for at least another 6 months to a year. Right now I'm just trying to do as much research as I can to ensure I make the right choice. Here's where I ask for all of your help...I just want to get an idea of a few other breeds that would best fit my lifestyle.

I'm fairly active as I go to the gym about 4 to 5 times a week (which will turn into jogs with the dog once hes here :biggrin however some days I slack and just like to relax and my work hours will be about 6-8 hour days but that won't be Mon-Fri and there will be another adult around for the majority of the time I'm away. I do have a lot of friends with other dogs and I go to the barn as well.

I am in a committed relationship and my boyfriend IS allergic to dogs and cats HOWEVER he is the one who encouraged me to rescue my cat when I was having second thoughts about it because of his allergies, so he is all for this. I clean my house every day and for now he takes claratin to manage the cat allergies but he will be getting allergy shots once the dog arrives. I don't want you guys to think I'm cruel for getting pets while my boyfriend has allergies but they make him as happy as they make me. I'd have more pets if I could but I'm capping the limit at 1 dog and 1 cat! I know there are no such thing as hypo-allergenic dogs and I know some short hair dogs shed more than long hair dogs (my boyfriend reacts HORRIBLY to Boxers for some reason) but I'd like to find a dog that doesn't shed as much! 

I know that was a bit lengthy but I would love to hear some input from you knowledgeable folks  

ps. future dog will of course be raw fed !!

edit: I am also considering another Parson, as my dad is allergic to dog dander but did not react to our dog once in the 16 years he was around


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My sister has extreme allergies along with asthma and is also like your father regarding dog dander. The one dog she could tolerate was a shih tzu...supposedly hypoallergenic. She had him for 17 yrs and VERY seldom had a flare up. Now, has a Shi Pom that she rescued and has no problems.


This is a girl that has never seen me ride horses or been able to come to the barn due to her allergies...I've been riding since I was 4. 

ETA: You may have already googled hypoallergenic dogs but recommend.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I left that out!! My boyfriend also uses a puffer for his asthma . His allergies are much worse with cats than they are with dogs I think so the allergy shots will be a comfort thing I suppose. Thanks for your input  ! I am hoping for a medium-large breed BUT again, not going to be close minded (Parsons aren't necessarily medium or large LOL)


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Since you are active and do activites outside have you ever considered a border collie? My aunt used to have one and it was the best dog ever. Not to mention, they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are a couple sites with a long list of dogs...

Dogs Good For Allergy Suffers, Hypo-allergenic dogs

http://www.akc.org/about/faq_allergies.cfm

I couldn't resist...even Martha Stewart has a list, LOL
Dog Breeds Center: Hypoallergenic Dog Breeds - Martha Stewart

I do remember Labradoodles are suppose to be good for people suffering from allergies. One reason, the US President and his family got one...maybe I should have left that out, LOL.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, I think I'm going to stay away from any sort of "doodles" hahah but thank you for those lists  and Kat, I am familiar with the breed however they may just be too smart for me LOL! I'd like to go go go when its time to be active but I'd also like to settle down and I do have my lazy days. I was thinking of a more laid back dog but a dog that can also enjoy activity...does that make sense?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> Yes, I think I'm going to stay away from any sort of "doodles" hahah but thank you for those lists  and Kat, I am familiar with the breed however they may just be too smart for me LOL! I'd like to go go go when its time to be active but I'd also like to settle down and I do have my lazy days. I was thinking of a more laid back dog but a dog that can also enjoy activity...does that make sense?


I hear Danes can just go with the flow and "be lazy when your lazy and active when your active"....or so Natalie said recently!!:tongue:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

What about a Standard Poodle? 

I know several people with allergies that do well with Whippets and Greyhounds too.

I'm allergic to cats, but not dogs thankfully.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry to correct, but the prez got a portugese water dog, and they are low in dander. 

beautiful dogs and you might want to consider that breed.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I know exactly what you mean. So you are looking for a laid back dog who can be active, good around other dogs and people, medium to large, able to take around other animals (if you take it to the farm). How about an english springer spaniel?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Portuguese Water Dogs are great dogs, a friend of mine breeds them and they are active when you are active and couch potatos when you feel like lounging all day. All they want to do is be near their owners.

I also like Giant Schnauzers 

If I were to do another breed I would go with a French Bulldog. I just love their stocky little bodies and mushy faces


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Go rescue! You can find one online that has the profile and "look" you want...cause everyone needs a home! http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/dogs.htm Shilos pretty darn cute 

Noticed you were from ontario...just put toronto on.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> sorry to correct, but the prez got a portugese water dog, and they are low in dander.
> 
> beautiful dogs and you might want to consider that breed.


Oopsy...my bad...don't know why I was thinking Labradoodle.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

A standard poodle might be an excellent idea!

I'm not help, I love furry beasts. A German shedder would be great in the other respects, but not so much the allergies issue LOL.

The right Border Collie could be really good. They are not hypoallergenic, but they are freaking awesome dogs. I'm kinda biased though, I grew up with 'em.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> A standard poodle might be an excellent idea!
> 
> I'm not help, I love furry beasts. A German shedder would be great in the other respects, but not so much the allergies issue LOL.
> 
> *The right Border Collie could be really good. They are not hypoallergenic, but they are freaking awesome dogs. I'm kinda biased though, I grew up with 'em.*


TOTALLY agree!!:thumb:
A GOOD ABCA line that has a GOOD off switch bred(and then of course trained) in to them could easily be PERFECT!!:becky:
My Leo is "light rough"(meaning rough coat but not super full like Rhett's) and he hardly sheds at all with a good raking 1-2x per week!!:wink:
And of course there is always the smooth options!:thumb:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help so far guys!! The english springer spaniel is beautiful and so are border collies but I'd still like to stick with a shorter coat! I have looked into the standard poodle but I've read that their coat is not easy to maintain? Is this true? And in regards to rescuing, I do check the shelter websites in my surrounding region every week! I know it seems pointless since I'm not looking to get a dog for another 6 months at least but you never know! I don't want this to sound bad, but I know I want to get my next dog as a puppy. I want to be able to raise my dog properly this time around, as my last dog had many issues (family dog). When the time comes, I will still be looking at shelters because I know puppies end up in there too! no worries


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Kat said:


> Yeah I know exactly what you mean. So you are looking for a laid back dog who can be active, good around other dogs and people, medium to large, able to take around other animals (if you take it to the farm). How about an english springer spaniel?


this!! you summed it all up rather nicely !


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have to throw this in there because I think they are "perfect". A smooth collie. I have friends with severe allergies and they have no problems with my shelties or collies but they are worse with cats also. Anyway before you decide make sure you take your boyfriend around dogs of the breed you select or are close to settling on and be sure his reaction is mild or else he might be miserable.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Although their size may not fit in with what you have in mind, I find danes to be a perfect match... Very versatile in terms of exercise needs, good with other dogs and people, and generally good with other animals too. Best of all, they hardly shed.... I love it!  

I don't know that I'd take my girls jogging though.... don't get me wrong, they are runners and can hike for hours, but extended periods of time on pavement would worry me (and I would certainly NEVER do this under 1 yr old). I'm a nervous nelly sometimes too though. :wink:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Liz said:


> I have to throw this in there because I think they are "perfect". A smooth collie. I have friends with severe allergies and they have no problems with my shelties or collies but they are worse with cats also. Anyway before you decide make sure you take your boyfriend around dogs of the breed you select or are close to settling on and be sure his reaction is mild or else he might be miserable.


How are collies in terms of activity level? I'm not 100% familiar with the breed :redface:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Although their size may not fit in with what you have in mind, I find danes to be a perfect match... Very versatile in terms of exercise needs, good with other dogs and people, and generally good with other animals too. Best of all, they hardly shed.... I love it!
> 
> I don't know that I'd take my girls jogging though.... don't get me wrong, they are runners and can hike for hours, but extended periods of time on pavement would worry me (and I would certainly NEVER do this under 1 yr old). I'm a nervous nelly sometimes too though. :wink:


I am considering Danes ! I've done quite a bit of research on them but I was a bit nervous as I read that hard wood floors and stairs would be tough on their growing bones? Is that true? I read it on the "Great dane lady's" website. I am also aware that vigorous exercise should be avoided until they're mature . I really do have a soft spot for them!

ps feel free to chime in with your dane expertise as well Danemama lol!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Great - love to run, hike, play outside. Indoors they are couch potatoes. They just want to be with you. We had a bad snow here and they were pretty cooped up all week with no problem. Easy dogs.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Liz said:


> Great - love to run, hike, play outside. Indoors they are couch potatoes. They just want to be with you. We had a bad snow here and they were pretty cooped up all week with no problem. Easy dogs.


okay great, thank you  ! I'm making a list and doing a ton of research and hopefully I can narrow it down to one breed soon enough... I go a little crazy with my research hahaha

Also... I will bring him to meet some breeds that I;m interested in , thank you for that bit of advice I didn't even think of that!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would narrow it to two or three and visit some good breeders and see how he reacts and what you think of the actual dogs in real life. Then I would pick. I would hate for you to settle on one breed and find he has a real bad attack around them. Anyway good luck. Happy research.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I'd say collies, shelties, and Danes would be great. I think those people who say stairs and hardwood floors are hard on growing Dane puppies' bones are being way too paranoid. Maybe not too much vigorous exercise on hard, paved roads, but aside from that, they'd be great! Portuguese water dogs would be great except that their coat does need some maintaining.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Danes I would watch with running when they are very young but a well structured Dane should be able to run and play, collies and shelties are the same. Well structured animals need some special care when young pups but introduced to running gradually like you would do for yourself they would do great.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How do you feel about grooming? A lot of the hypoallergenic dogs are going to require some grooming, some more than others.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I am ALL ABOUT "If in doubt do with out" for "my" Border Collies(and English Springer since that is the breed I was born into).....but as far as BCs go remember they DO come in smooth as well!!:wink: (if you want to pm me about them at all feel free!:thumb:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I just want to throw in that I have animal allergies. I can't even look at most cats without my throat closing up and my lungs feeling like they are on fire and filled with steel wool as well as huge welts on my skin wherever I touch them. I don't let my allergies stop me from the horses, but wear gloves and take allergy meds. Some dogs I have a reaction to and I have learned it is mainly short hair breeds. They make me itch, a lot. It also really depends on their diet. I can actually pet Abi's cats (raw fed) without a reaction, however my mom's cats (half brother and mother to Ducki) I cannot go near. Boxer's and dobe's that are fed high corn diets make me itch more, it sounds crazy but I am sure it has to do with the amount of dander and the dryness of the coat. Abi's dog Brody doesnt make me itch, but his dad (my mom's dog) does. 
Also, my sister has asthma that is allergy induced. We had dogs when I was a kid, shelties, lots of coat, and she never had a problem with them. The difference is double coated dogs shed their fur in "tumbleweeds" not in single hairs that are left all over the house. My mom vacuumed every day and cleaned everything religiously. We also only brushed the dogs 2-3 times a week for about a half hour everyday. Long haired dogs shed differently than short haired dogs and the fur is a lot different than you think it would be. I know my BF's beagle loses a lot more hair on me than my sheltie ever did, and the beagle gets really high quality food, wellness core (can't get the man to do raw yet) and then shelties got nutros natural choice. 
Anyway, just wanted to throw in the allergy thing.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok first- your BF is a keeper for sure. Sounds like a great guy.  
There are also other things you can do for him to keep his allerigeis low. Hepa filters, aller pet wipes and such. 

As for a breed of dog? I would take him to adoptions and see how he is reacting to the breeds and mixes of breeds. See if anything stands out (like you said boxers aggravate it) and see what doesn't stand out. You could also go to some local dog shows or ask some breeders if you could visit as well. 

Pat Miller recently posted this link Hypoallergenic dogs don't have lower household allergen levels than other dogs, study finds
about hyperallergeinic dogs. 

I would first settle on some breeds that fit your lifestyle. Then go from there in your search. Good luck, I hope you find a great dog that fit you both!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> Thanks for all the help so far guys!! The english springer spaniel is beautiful and so are border collies but I'd still like to stick with a shorter coat! I have looked into the standard poodle but I've read that their coat is not easy to maintain? Is this true? And in regards to rescuing, I do check the shelter websites in my surrounding region every week! I know it seems pointless since I'm not looking to get a dog for another 6 months at least but you never know! I don't want this to sound bad, but I know I want to get my next dog as a puppy. I want to be able to raise my dog properly this time around, as my last dog had many issues (family dog). When the time comes, I will still be looking at shelters because I know puppies end up in there too! no worries


As an allergy-sufferer and dog-lover, the only way to know whether your BF will react to a particular breed, is by having him spend time with that breed. Just because someone else with allergies does fine with xxxxx breed, does not mean your BF will. In general, Poodles and their relatives are the safest bet, but even these aren't sure things. Although rare, some people are more allergic to Poodles than, e.g., Schnauzers. Generally, it's easier on the allergies when you're outside, so I recommend visiting a dog in a home (or other confined area) to see if he will react.

And this will work well for you, as well, because you can visit with the breed and judge it for yourself, without relying on common prejudices or info on websites. I've been surprised with how many breeds are considered hypo-allergenic and that I've done well with: from Wheaten Terriers to PWDs. However, that doesn't mean that I would want all of these breeds. Wheatens and Porties are wonderfully high energy, but really hard to train: they need a very firm owner. Nonetheless, it was good to explore, if only to discover that Standard Poodles are still my favorites. They're active and energetic, but calm and mellow in the home. They're smart, fun to train, and very silly. They are, however, like having a toddler in the home, which is not for everyone. They have the problem solving abilities of 3-4 year olds, an age which can be difficult. They can be sensitive and obstinate, and will train you as much as you train them. So, not for everyone. But I love 'em!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your boyfriend maybe more allgergic
to dogs as opposed to others. figure
out what breeds fit your life style
and your activity level. once you picked
a few breeds go and visit a few breeders
with your boyfriend and see if he has a reaction.
you may have to visit the breeder more than
once to test for a reaction.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> How do you feel about grooming? A lot of the hypoallergenic dogs are going to require some grooming, some more than others.


I'd like to keep grooming at a moderate level! I don't want it to be too difficult!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

The boyfriend is not in to poodles what so ever (man logic :tongue but I plan to make him think otherwise during my research. I have had the privledge of meeting a few poodles in person, some being service dogs in training and I think they are fabulous! They will most certainly be in my list to research  Thank you for your help!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

brandypup said:


> Ok first- your BF is a keeper for sure. Sounds like a great guy.
> There are also other things you can do for him to keep his allerigeis low. Hepa filters, aller pet wipes and such.
> 
> As for a breed of dog? I would take him to adoptions and see how he is reacting to the breeds and mixes of breeds. See if anything stands out (like you said boxers aggravate it) and see what doesn't stand out. You could also go to some local dog shows or ask some breeders if you could visit as well.
> ...


Haha he really is! I feel so bad, he wants me to get another cat to keep my guy company but I just can't do it, he's too allergic to cats! Its funny that the one allergic is trying his hardest to convince me to get more animals. Thank you for your suggestions for keeping his allergies at bay. My vacuum has a hepa filter which is great but I'll have to get the pet wipes! I use a dander serum on my cat once a week that I got from my work but it's hard to tell if it works because he takes the allergy pill and his puffer? I've also been trying to find Febreeze Pet Allergen reducer but I'm having no luck finding a place right now... may have to go to Amazon.com!!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you ALL so much! This feedback is great, you're all being so helpful and I couldn't be more thankful. I'm really trying to find the perfect breed for me and you guys are making me stress less about finding "the one" :biggrin:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

hahaha man poodle syndrom strikes again! If you google hunting poodles it might change his mind. I love the hunting standard poodle sites. Made me really change my mind about the breed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2012)

You're in the same situation as I and one of my friends. Our boyfriends are allergic to dogs yet we manage with them. In my case, he gets allergy shots and acupuncture to control his asthma and allergies. Since we've had our dogs he'd rather die from them then live a day without em  My friend has a royal poodle. they look funky but because of the type of "fur" they have, it's actually like sheep fleece, allergies should not pose a problem. They tend to be big babies but if there's gonna be someone else home with it, the dog won't suffer from separation anxiety. If you're not sure about the breed, look into dogsitting. That's how I discovered great danes. It gives you a pretty good idea on the kind of lifestyle you'll be living once you get a dog yourself. I found dog 101 on youtube to be very helpful in obtaining pertinent information on specific purebreds.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel bad about the allergy shots because I'm always paranoid that there may be some sort of long term side effect! His bottle of Claratin has some sort of warning about prolonged usage so I'm hoping the shots aren't the same? Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about any of this? I'm just paranoid sometimes !


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is just personal opinion and i mean no offence....but i think that this could be a recipe for disaster if the dog chosen is a higher dander or more allergic dog....

we were never meant to live on claritin forever and yes, long term use of anything will have effects....

if i were allergic to dogs, certainly i would never have the pug or the corgi, because they shed so much the underbelly of my bed is black...i must vacuum every day and probably should every hour considering the way they shed and their dander levels.

but i'm not...and even though i'm not, both my husband and i have increased basophils and eosinophils on our blood tests...and i attribute that directly to having these highly shedding dogs...

i know it's limiting....and i think everyone should have a dog....but wisdom in choosing would go a long way to a happy household....

there are lists of dogs who don't shed a lot or at all and who don't have high dander counts....please consider them...

allergy shots are not fun....and your honey would be better if he weren't breathing in dog hair. 

for those of us who aren't allergic, we often don't get it they way an allergy person does. 

my sister in law is allergic to cats and she is an absolute mess...she has them, and takes zyrtec when she can afford to, but honestly, after her current cat passes, i would hope finally that she stops. she can't stay at my house for long because the dogs are such high allergy dogs...

we used to have shih tzus and llhasa apsos....and even though i prefer a larger dog, i knew these dogs were low shedding and i grew to love the breeds...


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

magicre said:


> this is just personal opinion and i mean no offence....but i think that this could be a recipe for disaster if the dog chosen is a higher dander or more allergic dog....
> 
> we were never meant to live on claritin forever and yes, long term use of anything will have effects....
> 
> ...


magicre- No offence taken! I thank you for your concern and your input . I am aware of breeds of dogs that shed more than others. I have done plenty of research about dogs since I was young and have always had a surplus of dog breed books and training books. I'm asking for people personal experiences, as I've only owned 2 breeds, and I'd like to know which dog would best suit my lifestyle based on others experiences. After I narrow my list down to about 3 breeds, I'm going to take my boyfriend to spend time with each breed multiple times to see how he reacts, if one reaction is worse than another.. etc. Like I mentioned before, his allergies with cats are MUCH worse than his allergies with dogs and he can manage his cat allergies to a point where it doesn't even effect him (he takes claratin, puffer and I clean my house thoroughly every day). I am considering low dander-low shed dogs of course, as I mentioned before I am looking into poodles and a whippet was my first choice before I even asked for help. I wouldn't want my boyfriend to suffer every day just so I can own pets, which is why I'm capping it at one dog and one cat, because I believe he can live comfortably with just the two !


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> magicre- No offence taken! I thank you for your concern and your input . I am aware of breeds of dogs that shed more than others. I have done plenty of research about dogs since I was young and have always had a surplus of dog breed books and training books. I'm asking for people personal experiences, as I've only owned 2 breeds, and I'd like to know which dog would best suit my lifestyle based on others experiences. After I narrow my list down to about 3 breeds, I'm going to take my boyfriend to spend time with each breed multiple times to see how he reacts, if one reaction is worse than another.. etc. Like I mentioned before, his allergies with cats are MUCH worse than his allergies with dogs and he can manage his cat allergies to a point where it doesn't even effect him (he takes claratin, puffer and I clean my house thoroughly every day). I am considering low dander-low shed dogs of course, as I mentioned before I am looking into poodles and a whippet was my first choice before I even asked for help. I wouldn't want my boyfriend to suffer every day just so I can own pets, which is why I'm capping it at one dog and one cat, because I believe he can live comfortably with just the two !


i think your thinking is both considerate and compassionate for he who suffers from allergies....

i have seen so many get dogs, willy nilly and they end up in shelters because the research wasn't done.....

i'm so glad you are not one of those and you did not come off as one....i was just concerned...and those who know me, know i have a big mouth 

good luck in your search....i'm still recommending a portugese water dog, mainly because i want to live life vicariously through one who owns one


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I have seen the same thing happen and it ticks me off! The other day I had to talk someone out of buying a Husky because I just knew it would end horribly. She said she liked them because they were so cute and that's when I opened my mouth. I knew she wouldn't provide proper physical or mental stimulation, let alone any formal training and the poor thing would end up in a shelter. She currently has an adult Chihuahua who still pees in the house...

edit: looking into the portugese water dog as well but grooming seems a bit tedious! I'm not giving up though !


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah most people who want a northern breed like a Sibe should stay far, far, far, far away from them! Aaaaaand that would be how I ended up with a second dog. 

How about a Dobe? I've never lived with one, so I'm not sure how much they shed. But they are delightful dogs if you get one from a good breeder or rescue. They are quite active, but also like to chill with their people. Just really awesome dogs. If I weren't so stuck on high drive hair balls I might have to have one someday, lol.

My little foster BC mix (he's tiny, has to be mixed with toy breed... he's 17" tall and 22lbs) has that "light rough" coat that Scarlett O' described.... he is very low maintenance and seems to not shed much. He's not great around cats though, otherwise I'd try to talk you into taking him! Its manageable, but.... I have to stay on him 24/7 if I take him to my parent's where my cats are. Part of that could be how young he is too, he's all full of it and needs to go to someone who can do a sport or give him some kind of job to keep him busy!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Yeah most people who want a northern breed like a Sibe should stay far, far, far, far away from them! Aaaaaand that would be how I ended up with a second dog.
> 
> How about a Dobe? I've never lived with one, so I'm not sure how much they shed. But they are delightful dogs if you get one from a good breeder or rescue. They are quite active, but also like to chill with their people. Just really awesome dogs. If I weren't so stuck on high drive hair balls I might have to have one someday, lol.
> 
> My little foster BC mix (he's tiny, has to be mixed with toy breed... he's 17" tall and 22lbs) has that "light rough" coat that Scarlett O' described.... he is very low maintenance and seems to not shed much. He's not great around cats though, otherwise I'd try to talk you into taking him! Its manageable, but.... I have to stay on him 24/7 if I take him to my parent's where my cats are. Part of that could be how young he is too, he's all full of it and needs to go to someone who can do a sport or give him some kind of job to keep him busy!


Dobermans are in my list for sure! They happen to be one of my favourite breeds, so I'm hoping to hear from someone who owns one to see how they are shedding/dander wise. I guess it varies from dog to dog though so I can't just base my opinion on that but its worth hearing about  ! 

So far, for the non narrowed down list, I have (in no specific order):
Poodles
Dobes
Danes
Smooth coat collie
portugese water dog
parson
whippet
boston terrier
border collie

I started off with a medium-large size range but now I'm all over the map and I don't really mind. I couldn't care less about size, as long as I find the one who can be best suited with my lifestyle 

I'm still open to more breed suggestions and comments from those who own any of these breeds!! I'm gonna' have a lot of studying to do on top of school work :redface:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> I have seen the same thing happen and it ticks me off! The other day I had to talk someone out of buying a Husky because I just knew it would end horribly. She said she liked them because they were so cute and that's when I opened my mouth. I knew she wouldn't provide proper physical or mental stimulation, let alone any formal training and the poor thing would end up in a shelter. She currently has an adult Chihuahua who still pees in the house...
> 
> edit: looking into the portugese water dog as well but grooming seems a bit tedious! I'm not giving up though !


olde english sheepdogs are also something to look at....and many just give them puppy cuts...i wonder if the same could be true for the portugese water dog.

i know i'm harping on it, but i want someone to have one LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> My little foster BC mix (he's tiny, has to be mixed with toy breed... he's 17" tall and 22lbs) has that "light rough" coat that Scarlett O' described.... he is very low maintenance and seems to not shed much. He's not great around cats though, otherwise I'd try to talk you into taking him! Its manageable, but.... I have to stay on him 24/7 if I take him to my parent's where my cats are. Part of that could be how young he is too, he's all full of it and needs to go to someone who can do a sport or give him some kind of job to keep him busy!


Ohhhh I NEED pictures!!:becky: I know of quite a few BCs around that size.....so I DEMAND pictures!!!HAHAHA



And Bianca I will PM you back tonight!!:thumb:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> So far, for the non narrowed down list, I have (in no specific order):
> Poodles
> Dobes
> Danes
> ...


If you're open to Poodles and PWDs, you might also consider Spanish Water Dogs, Irish Water Spaniels, and Barbets. All five of these breeds are very, very similar. The last three are more rare, especially the Barbet (at least on this continent), but if you like the personality of one, you'll likely enjoy them all.

There's a very good PWD breeder outside of Toronto: Donna at Claircreek Kennel. A friend of mine has two of her dogs. They're pricey and she's picky about who gets them, but you (and BF) can at least get to know the breed, and she can probably point you to other breeders in the area.

As for the grooming, it can be a lot, but there are ways around it. I find that much of the info on websites refers to show dogs and not pet dogs. Few of my friends with Poodles (or PWDs or SWDs) keep their dog in show coat, which cuts down tremendously on the work and expense. Some shave their Poodles very short so that they never have to brush them. I am learning to do some of the grooming on my own, just to cut down on the frequency of bringing them to the groomer. Regardless, it's definitely a factor when considering any of these breeds.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> So far, for the non narrowed down list, I have (in no specific order):
> Poodles
> Dobes
> Danes
> ...


Dobes are great. Grew up with them and had them all my life until Zeus died in 2009. I've fostered a few since, but he broke my heart. My friend who has allergies, had no issues with Zeus, but my other Dobe Gunner she had contact allergies too. If she touched him, she broke out in a rash. He had more dander. So it also depends on the individual dog not just the breed when it comes to allergies. 

I've had Danes. Never again. I find it very hard to find them with a solid temperament. Last one, we ended rehoming to a different home b/c she just didn't mesh with me. She was technically my roommates dog, but I was home more with her. She was good most of the time, but was like having a high spirited Arabian than a dog. She "spooked" easily. 

I love Whippets, but have never had one. Met plenty at dog shows. They are great medium sized dog. I have Greyhounds and I love them and will probably have a Whippet one day. Also had Italian Greyhounds that I adored. 

I do have a Boston now. He is a hoot. He is the most comical dog I think I've ever owned. I never liked the breed until Jack came. I wasn't even going to keep him, just took him so he wouldn't go to the pound. I am now in love the breed! 

Also had JRTs and love them. I love a feisty little terrier. I have a mixed JRT now. Mom was a JRT, Dad was a American Eskimo. He looks fluffy, but all terrier in attitude. 

Smooth Collies I love. I have friends that raise guide dogs and they were using Smooth Collies for a while. I really liked them. I love the rough too, but living in FL, the smooth seem to do better. 

PWD and Border Collies I have no real experience with. Neither breed appeals to me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I have a Doberman and he hardly sheds at all, but he is a blue dobie with a very thin coat. 

I have pretty bad dog allergies, so I can't have dogs inside that shed alot or that have alot of dander - I'm really allergic to dalmations and they have short hair. 

For six months we had two Dobies in the house and the foster was a red Dobie, with a normal coat. He didn't bother my allergies either. 

Good luck with whatever you choose - I know that life with allergies and a love of animals is often a balancing act. I have a hard time with three dogs in the house - there is some sort of tipping point there that starts setting off my asthma.

And i don't think you can beat the temperament of a Dobie - not aggressive at all but certainly aware of what's going on all around. my Dobie would probably get in the car with a stranger although I understand they are really not supposed to be that friendly toward people they don't know.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would either go with one of the "hypoallegenic" (low shedding) breeds like poodles, PWDs, Shih-Tzus, Bichons, some of the wire-haired terriers, etc. or go for a single coated breed like Italian greyhounds, whippets, dobermans, Greyhounds, Boxers, Pit Bulls, etc. I don't think something like a collie or border collie, even the smooth coats are still going to have thick hair, like a lab (or thereabouts, they'll have undercoat).


How about you tell us more about the temperament you want. How should it be with dogs, cats, kids? Do you like really excitable dogs or something more mellow? For example I like a dog who is easy to rile up, I can get my dog running and leaping around SUPER easily and I love it. But it also means he'll get overexcited when it's not the most convenient, like when he sees a bunny or another dog. But I wouldn't trade it for anything, it just means he needs some extra self control training. How independent do you want your dog? Some like somewhat aloof dogs who are fine to get a pat when the owner gives it but doesn't really seek out much attention and doesn't need to be with you all of the time. Some like the opposite, the dog who is always touching you, wants lots of attention, etc. Some dogs follow the owners from room to room but are still not very affectionate, they want to be near but not constantly touched. What do you want? 

If you are thinking of going for a more common breed instead of playing it safe with a poodle, PWD, or something along those lines that won't be easy to find in rescue (though the smaller poodle sizes are rather common in rescues the standards might be harder to find depending on your area), and are not super picky about temperament/personality then I'd go for a shelter dog with a single or low shedding coat with the temperament that matches what you want. Explain to the rescue that you'd like to see if the dog irritates his allergies and spend a GOOD chunk of time with the dog. Make sure he breathes deep in the dog's fur, pets the dog a lot, etc. so that he can see if he reacts at all. Maybe ask if you can take the dog on a trial period to see if he'll be okay with that particular dog. 

I just feel like if you're not going with a less common breed to avoid the allergies you might as well go with a rescue as your temperament requirements so far don't sound super specific or hard to find.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

riddick4811 and xellil - thank you for sharing your personal experiences, it really does help! I'm thrilled to hear about the dobes in particular, as they are one of my favourites. I have heard that they are prone to separation anxiety though, as they are "velcro dogs" ?? correct me if I'm wrong though, this is just what I've heard! Anyway, that wouldn't affect my decision at all I'm just nervous about having to deal with SA again, as my parson who passed had HORRIBLE SA and dealing with it was very hard. 

riddick, do you have any friends with allergies that have met your boston? If so, how did they react?


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I would either go with one of the "hypoallegenic" (low shedding) breeds like poodles, PWDs, Shih-Tzus, Bichons, some of the wire-haired terriers, etc. or go for a single coated breed like Italian greyhounds, whippets, dobermans, Greyhounds, Boxers, Pit Bulls, etc. I don't think something like a collie or border collie, even the smooth coats are still going to have thick hair, like a lab (or thereabouts, they'll have undercoat).
> 
> 
> How about you tell us more about the temperament you want. How should it be with dogs, cats, kids? Do you like really excitable dogs or something more mellow? For example I like a dog who is easy to rile up, I can get my dog running and leaping around SUPER easily and I love it. But it also means he'll get overexcited when it's not the most convenient, like when he sees a bunny or another dog. But I wouldn't trade it for anything, it just means he needs some extra self control training. How independent do you want your dog? Some like somewhat aloof dogs who are fine to get a pat when the owner gives it but doesn't really seek out much attention and doesn't need to be with you all of the time. Some like the opposite, the dog who is always touching you, wants lots of attention, etc. Some dogs follow the owners from room to room but are still not very affectionate, they want to be near but not constantly touched. What do you want?
> ...


Thank you for your feedback, maxy! I did mention that my boyfriend reacts TERRIBLY to boxers in my original post, so some single coated dogs aren't a fit for him which is why I'm going to narrow it down to about 3 breeds and take him to visit them to see how he reacts. I will look into rescuing but I also did mention that I would like to get a puppy, as my last dog passed after 16 years and Id like to raise a dog myself now. I did mention I have a cat, so I would like the dog to play well with others lol! I know that whippets have a high prey drive however I am also aware that if raised with cats, they can get along fine but shouldn't be left alone. Like I said, I've done a toooon of research on most of the breeds I've chosen already, I just want to get some feedback from those who own some of the breeds I'm interested in. Most (if not all) of the breeds I've chosen love to be with their people, which is what I am looking for but I'd like a dog that is not prone to separation anxiety. I am of course going to take the necessary steps to PREVENT it from happening but I know some dogs are more prone than others to SA. I explained my activity level as well, so I'd like a dog that can keep up with me but also be lazy when I want to take a day off and relax.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> riddick4811 and xellil - thank you for sharing your personal experiences, it really does help! I'm thrilled to hear about the dobes in particular, as they are one of my favourites. I have heard that they are prone to separation anxiety though, as they are "velcro dogs" ?? correct me if I'm wrong though, this is just what I've heard! Anyway, that wouldn't affect my decision at all I'm just nervous about having to deal with SA again, as my parson who passed had HORRIBLE SA and dealing with it was very hard.
> 
> riddick, do you have any friends with allergies that have met your boston? If so, how did they react?


It hasn't' been an issue for us with separation anxiety at all. Of course he would be stuck to my leg all the time if I let him, but i can leave the house just fine - sometimes he barks a couple of times but that's about it. Sometimes I never hear a peep. In the car, too - if I get out and walk away he'll bark like I'm killing him but when i come back out he is always asleep, and i never leave him alone in the car for more than five minutes max, like dropping off a library book.

I am sure it's different depending on the dog, but i haven't heard that separation anxiety is any worse in Dobermans than any other breeds.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And I will also add that when we took our Good Canine Citizenship test, there were eight dogs and six failed - every one of them due to the fact that they had separation anxiety when their owner left the room. Rebel and a little chihuahua were the only two that passed.

I would have thought the failure would come from reacting to other dogs, but it was not being able to handle being left alone


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want to meet up with a whippet and get some hands of experience with the breed just let me know.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Never had a real problem with any of my Dobes or dozens of foster Dobes with separation anxiety. The last foster had a little SA if left completely alone, but as long as he had another dog, he was fine. But the home he went too, spends 99% of their time with him and if for some reason they have to go somewhere he can't go, he has a babysitter that comes over with her dog. He went from an dumped at the shelter, emaciated, covered in ticks, to a spoiled rotten brat!  

The Boston doesn't bother my friend with her allergies or mine. Neither do my Greyhounds, Dogo Argentino, French Bulldog, Rat Terrier and for the record, none of the Danes did either. And only one of the Dobes did, the rest were fine. 

I do have mild dog allergies, but not severe enough to be a problem like cats do. Cats aggravate my asthma. I do take Zyrtec or Allegra year round, but would even if I didn't have dogs b/c I have so many other allergies (oak, orange blossom, grasses, hay, etc.). Sharpeis are one breed that bothers me or dogs with bad skin issues. My allergy said dogs were ok, but to wipe them down after being outside. He said it was more for the pollen and stuff they collect on their coat, than them since the reaction was so mild it barely showed. Now birds and cats were high on the allergen list and even them, he said I could have as long as they weren't allowed in the bedroom. My cat snuck in one time and I ended up in the hospital even on my meds. My throat closed up. After she passed away, I decided to not ever get another cat.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Never had a real problem with any of my Dobes or dozens of foster Dobes with separation anxiety. The last foster had a little SA if left completely alone, but as long as he had another dog, he was fine. But the home he went too, spends 99% of their time with him and if for some reason they have to go somewhere he can't go, he has a babysitter that comes over with her dog. He went from an dumped at the shelter, emaciated, covered in ticks, to a spoiled rotten brat!
> 
> The Boston doesn't bother my friend with her allergies or mine. Neither do my Greyhounds, Dogo Argentino, French Bulldog, Rat Terrier and for the record, none of the Danes did either. And only one of the Dobes did, the rest were fine.
> 
> I do have mild dog allergies, but not severe enough to be a problem like cats do. Cats aggravate my asthma. I do take Zyrtec or Allegra year round, but would even if I didn't have dogs b/c I have so many other allergies (oak, orange blossom, grasses, hay, etc.). Sharpeis are one breed that bothers me or dogs with bad skin issues. My allergy said dogs were ok, but to wipe them down after being outside. He said it was more for the pollen and stuff they collect on their coat, than them since the reaction was so mild it barely showed. Now birds and cats were high on the allergen list and even them, he said I could have as long as they weren't allowed in the bedroom. My cat snuck in one time and I ended up in the hospital even on my meds. My throat closed up. After she passed away, I decided to not ever get another cat.


Thank you for this info!!! And kittykat, I would love to but right now I'm in school full time (which is why I'm just researching now via computer) so I'm a little busy but once summer rolls around and I'm done, I will take you up on that offer for sure!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here ya go Scarlett O'!



















lol


----------

